#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "Улыбка Будды" короткометражка

## Леонид Ш

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1935767

----------

Akaguma (30.05.2011), Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Смотрел его когда-то. Хороший фильм. Простой и душевный.

----------

